# Interest Check: The Korps and the WAAAAAAAAGH!!!



## GreenSkylord (Sep 30, 2014)

So guys, this is blasphemy, but we all know the Guard is better than the Space Marines, so I am going to make an rp about them. You will most likely be Death Korps of Krieg, and you will probably be fighting the biggest WAAAGH!!!! Ever assembled. I know this happened on Armageddon already, but I'll steal it for the shear use of Torturing you. If we get good activity etc etc we might even let you fight a little bit of chaos. So who's in? Remember no space marines. Although there might be some Navy positions and you will get to be in the amazingly cool Death Korps.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

fuck it!!!..... Count me in!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Honestly I don't see this working out, as cool as the Death Korps are theres very little character to them. I mean no name, no real defining features, adhere to orders with dogged strictness, and no overall comradeship; kinda like RPing a wall with a gun.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Rping as an Ork that thinks he's a Krieger. There, lack of personality resolved.


----------



## Warhawk (Oct 2, 2014)

Day 3,766 - Sat in trench. Light rain. No contact.

Day 5,980 - Sat in trench. Clear visibility. One enemy scout party eliminated.

Day 9,991 - Sat in trench. Victory procession at 0800.



Yeah... To be honest, Krieg has become cliched, and as darkreever pointed out there's no real 'character' to individuals in it. Furthermore, huge ork waaaghs are overdone as well. You put the two together and all you get is "blam blam blam," and effectively no other descriptions.


----------



## GreenSkylord (Sep 30, 2014)

True. Okay, some cruelty. Who wants to play as the Savlar Chen Dogs? Or on a more serious note, the Iron guard mght be okay. Here is a better idea. YOU guys tell me what regiment is best. Considering I am only going to be saying how many were brutally murdered and what the enemy does in the update. As for the enemy, Tyranids? Or Eldar? Throw suggestions at me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just about any regiment that isn't the Death Korps or similar would be good, since just about any other regiment doesn't act like robots. (Well Mordians and Cadians kind of, but not nearly to that level.)

And any enemy would really work, though keep in mind that 70% of most fights the Imperium deals with are from riots, cults, renegades, and the like, another 20% from Orks, and the rest from everything else.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

im in


it doesnt have to be a regiment of guard, it can be just a planetary defence force that is assembled to meet invaders of some kind, that way everyone has really unique characters (well more unique than that of a regiment- cause they were all civvies before this) and you can really go to town on your backstory


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

TechPr1est said:


> im in
> 
> 
> it doesnt have to be a regiment of guard, it can be just a planetary defence force that is assembled to meet invaders of some kind, that way everyone has really unique characters (well more unique than that of a regiment- cause they were all civvies before this) and you can really go to town on your backstory



Might I request that the character app be incredibly simple for mass production of characters if that route goes? I might get it down to the point where I go through a character per post!

Anyway yeah the main problem with Kreig that whole fatalist mentality you get to the point where the posts are

dakka dakka dakka

1234: "Hey 1337 frag out."

1337: . . . "I'm hit"

1234 *shoots 1337 and takes equipment*

EDIT!

Oh yeah. Interested definitely


----------



## Warhawk (Oct 2, 2014)

I might chip in as a faceless guardsman. Or if room permits, do a flyby as my beloved Imperial Navy fighter jock and then say a prayer for the poor damned boots on the ground.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Might be fun. Depends though on our limitations.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Also why do a known Regiment when you could invent your own quite easily.

I already have an Idea for a Guardsmen that I am liking alot.


----------



## Carrick1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Why not do the steel legion instead considering they hail from
Armageddon and have more personality than the death Korps.

Not to mention the steel legion are pretty much german panzer grenadiers in 40k universe haha 
Chimera =half tracks  but yeah if u swap to them my interest box just got checked


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice Necro there.

I'm still interested in an Iggie / PDF RP as long as the regiment is interesting (read: has a personality)

I'd start it but I'm pretty bad about enduring the RP.


----------

